# What are my chances with 7 follicles?



## alyson76 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi, 
Im a first time newbie to ivf, my DP and I have been trying for 3.5 years without success so we were referred for IVF. We have secondary unexplained infertility, due to me having a teenage daughter from a past relationship. 
I had my first scan the other day and they have found 7 follicles ranging from 9mm to 7.5mm. What are my chances with this? HOW many eggs might I get?


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi Alyson, I had 7 follicles Dec 2013 & last year with my fresh ivf and 7 eggs were collected. 6 fertilised & went to blast stage. 1 was used & 1 frozen for this year. 

Then at a follow up scan in Dec 2014, I had 9 follicles! So it can vary, between women, age groups & even in yourself   I followed fertility diet & supplement advice throughout 2014, maybe they helped?

Good luck!


----------



## alyson76 (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks Merlin, its all a bit daunting and I dont really know much about what is good and what isnt. I dont really have age on my side (39) and DP is 46 but hopefully enough luck is on my side 

xx


----------



## smallbutmighty (Aug 5, 2013)

This is what you're looking for:

http://www.ivf.org.uk/media/54656/How-is-ovarian-reserve-assessed.pdf

Seven follicles in a first scan (I assume you mean following stimulation), is not bad, because they normally find a couple of others lurking behind as well.

/links


----------



## alyson76 (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks Smallandmighty.
It was after stimming for 5 days. My first cycle day 1 scan showed up 7 as well. I guess im just hoping for  that little bit reassurance lol.

Many thanks xx


----------



## Squiggly (Sep 20, 2013)

I've just completed my first IVF and here are the numbers.

My baseline scan showed seven follicles (3-6 mm). My next scan showed six follicles  (12, 12, 12, 11, 8, 7 mm). My final scan showed eleven follicles (18, 18, 17, 17, 14, 14, 9, 9, 7, 6, 5 mm). 

Only 6 were big enough (mature enough) to extract, I was told. 5 eggs were found. All 5 fertilised, but only two were of good enough quality to transfer. 

Neither resulted in a BFP.


----------



## Squiggly (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks for the link, Smallbutmighty.... very interesting.


----------



## alyson76 (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks for your reply Squiggly, its a bit more reasurance, but Im so sorry to hear your treatment didnt result in a bfp. Will you try another cycle? 
xx


----------



## Ali_123 (Mar 13, 2014)

They are growing nice and evenly so that's great news, hopefully you'll get a good number of mature eggs! X


----------



## alyson76 (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks from one Ally to another!
I have my next scan tomorrow which will tell me if they are big enough and ready for egg collection. Last week they told me it would probably be next wednesday for collection, ( as in wednesday coming) so fingers x'd everything is as it should be. I've been really crampy down around my ovaries today so Im hoping its a good sign xx


----------



## hopeleeds (Nov 8, 2014)

me and my partner have been trying for 4 years unexplained fertility and two chemicals under our belt

we started our first IVF cycle beginning of feb and we had five follies, out of the five follies we got five eggs  4 fertilised and on feb 27th we had 3 embies put back in all were fast growing cells a 11, 12 and 15 .  I am now 4 weeks and 3 days pregnant and waiting for my first scan to see how many embies have worked.  I cant believe it worked first time still in shock but we are not getting to excited until we have our first scan its a dream  i still cant believe as happened 

i wish you all the luck in the world and hope your dreams come true i am proof that you dont need loads of eggs for it to work one is all it takes xxxx


----------



## alyson76 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi Hope, 
Your story is music to my ears. Many congratulations, Did they implant 3 embies back into you? and what day did they implant them back in?  xx

I was back at the clinic today for my follie scan and I have 2 at 18/17 mm and then about 5 at @ 14mm's. They have reduced my menopour down to 150ui instead of 300 and I have to go back in on wednesday for another scan and my egg retrieval on friday.

xx


----------



## hopeleeds (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi alyson yeah all 3 embryos went back in we even got to see them before they went back in very sereal.  We had our embryos put back in 3 days after our transfer. stay positive no stress and look after yourself dreams come true I hope yours does I never thought I would get this far keep strong hope everything works out sending you lots of love x


----------



## Ali_123 (Mar 13, 2014)

Alyson, it sounds good to me based on the measurements you've given. The main Thing is that they are growing pretty evenly. I had a cycle where there were lots of follicles but they were all over the place in terms of size and it didn't end well! Wishing you loads of luck over the next few days! X


----------



## Ali_123 (Mar 13, 2014)

Great name by the way  x


----------



## alyson76 (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks guys for all your support. It really means a lot to me. All going well with my scan tomorrow and I will be in for my op on friday. Will keep you posted. 

Hope... How you feeling? I cant believe you have 3 wee embies in there. You are a brave woman lol xx

Ali... I hope my wee follies have grown and are as big as the others now, Im just desperate to get this over, its been such a long cycle, we started way back the beginning of february 

xx


----------



## alyson76 (Mar 7, 2015)

Well I had my final scan today, my op is on friday!!! Its been a long 6 weeks I can tell you. 
I now have 9 follicles 2x24mm 1x21mm 1x19mm and 5 about 17mm. 
My oestrogen level is sitting at 10,000 and they have said I may develop mild OHSS. Im quite scared about this as from what Ive heard its not a good thing, altho the hospital are saying its a good healthy 10,000. After Friday the nurse said they  will most probably give me daltaparin to inject till I get my pregnancy test. Woo hoo... more needles for me!


----------



## Ali_123 (Mar 13, 2014)

That's great news - they are really good sizes and all within the likely to contain a mature egg category!! I wouldn't worry about OHSS, not normally a problem unless you have loads of follicles (e.g. at least 15+ and probably more likely 20+). Good luck with egg collection on Friday !! I'm not sure what daltaparin is - is it progesterone? x


----------



## alyson76 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi Ali, the daltaparin is the injection you get to thin the blood.The nurse said to me that having to much oestrogen in your blood can cause your blood to be thick and sticky, so they give the blood thinning injetions as a precaution. Usually its given after a DVT, which is funny as a few years ago my DH had a dvt after a flight and I had to administer them to him for 6 months, so I guess its karma biting me on the Ass. Lets hope it doesnt come to that! Lets hope that all my wee follies have a nice wee egg in them and at least 1 becomes a strong wee golden one 

xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Dont  worry about ohss: it can be very dangerous, but that's when it's left to develop and not monitored. I had mild ohss, i felt dreadful but have had worse flu!   Keept up your fluids and protein and keep moving about (gentle walks, not kick boxing or anything!)

Good luck xxx


----------



## alyson76 (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks cloudy. Its just such a daunting journey, and you just dont want anything to jeopardise the outcome xx


----------



## alyson76 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi guys, just to let you know I am back from op and everything went well and got 6 eggs xx


----------

